# Public liability Insurance



## JCG63

Good afternoon all
I shall be working in northern France for at least six months and will rent a small appartement. I therefore need to obtain Public Liability Insurance (Une Attestation d'assurance) for this. I am not permanently residing in France and was therefore looking at insurers either on line or based in the UK. I've look at companies such as Lemonade or Luko - but really don't know much about them.

Could anyone recommend an insurer please ?

Grateful for any advice please - Kind Regards - John


----------



## bhamham

I'm with Luko. They seem to be OK but I haven't had to file a claim. I added the protection juridique.


----------



## JCG63

bhamham said:


> I'm with Luko. They seem to be OK but I haven't had to file a claim. I added the protection juridique.


Thanks for your reply, do I need a France bank account to use Luko ? I don't have one yet ?

Regards - John


----------



## bhamham

No, I used my US credit card.


----------

